
What Happened to Appear.in? - Froelund
I few years back, I was on a remote development team. We used appear.in to almost every meeting. No registration needed - we just created a channel AD-HOC. 
Now I&#x27;m on a new team working remote, and the domain appear.in can&#x27;t be found in the form it was. It&#x27;s seems to be something completely different now, and no easy conference tool for me :&#x2F;
Anyone knows the back-story about this?
======
chrismdp
It's been renamed to whereby.com and they've iterated their offering quite a
bit.

No more ad-hoc channels - I now use talky.io for this.

~~~
Froelund
Thanks [https://medium.com/the-making-of-whereby/appear-in-is-now-
wh...](https://medium.com/the-making-of-whereby/appear-in-is-now-
whereby-b258d77d3ad9)

